# September 2010 TD Voting Poll



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

In Memory of Ron, we have 12 entries up for votes. 

A warm thank you to all of those that contributed to the TD, and to those that use Yoshida's and may not have entered the TD. As others have stated, I think he'd be pleased. 

_*Votes are in by midnight EST Saturday, 10/02*_

Winner announced on 10/3

*Entry #1: Yoshida's rib tips and salsa smoke*






*2. Yoshida's marinated Pork Loin stuffed with spinach, feta cheese and onion, with a side of yellow squash, broccoli salad, tomato topped with basil and mozzarella cheese*






*3. Pulled Chicken sammie and Chicken quarter with Sweet Teriyaki sauce. Chicken drumstick and goat and provalone cheese stuffed mushrooms basted with Hawaiian Sweet and Sour sauce*






*4. flat iron steak, marinated in Yoshida’s served with corn on the cob (on the grill in the husk), cauliflower steamed with chicken base, a mixed greens salad and finally topped with a Merlot wine. Steak was seared on the grill with hickory chips in the side burner and then finished to a nice rare 130 degrees*






*5. Sweet and Spicy Thai Chili Sauce Smoked Pork Loin with Fresh Edamame Pods and Japanese Rice*






*6. Wild dove breasts that were bagged, marinated in Yoshidas, cured, then smoked over some cherry wood*






*7. Yoshida's Buffet*






*8. RonP said Yoshida's made everything taste better *






*9. Beef short ribs marinated in yoshidas original, dr pepper, and a tsp of liquid crab boil. Dusted w/ S & P and Mrs Dash. Smoked over pecan  w/ black pepper slaw. The letters are pickled beets.*






*10. Filet Mignon with Yosh glaze, smoked pork tenderloin with apple/cranberry stuffing sauteed in Yosh, smoked wings with chipotle and Yosh glaze, stuffed tomatoes with mozzarella and prosciutto, ABT's, smoked cabbage with Yosh and balsamic vinegar, Yosh spicey aioli for dipping*






*11. skinless, boneless, chicken breast, marinaded in Yoshida's
*






*12. Yoshida's Beef and Broccoli*


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont see anything?


----------



## eman (Sep 27, 2010)

Red X's strike again!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG - I just spent an hour doing this .... let me see what I can fix ....


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

Cleanup on aisle 3....


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

meateater said:


> Cleanup on aisle 3....









 Not sure what happened but it's fixed... for now


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

meateater said:


> Cleanup on aisle 3....


You been shopping again? I think 3 is where the Yoshidas is for sure


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> You been shopping again? I think 3 is where the Yoshidas is for sure


Actually aisle #2 halfway down on the left top shelf. Beer is on 3, what was I thinking?


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Some great entries I am sure Ron is up in Heaven smiling down on us.


----------



## bbally (Sep 27, 2010)

Folks you have done Ron P proud!!!  He has to be happy about this group of pics!


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

I just have to say there's some heart and soul in these dishes. Nice job everyone.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Great job everyone! Ron would be so proud.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks good everyone!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2010)

ron would approve.........


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes everyone did such a great job and like everyone else said Ron P would be very proud. Hey Dave (Pignit) call Carol and get her to choose the winner.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are some amazing looking plates everyone. You should all be as proud as RonP no doubtedly is.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm continually amazed at not just the quality of cooks here... but photographers as well. A few of these could be the centerfold in a cooking magazine... There were four of them that I went back and forth on... It went something like this:

"That's my favorite...

No... that's my favorite...

No... that one!

No, how could it not be that one?...

Wait... it has to be that one...

But what about that one?"

Finally I picked one. Kudos to you all!!

Btw... Jeff or who ever came up with the TD idea in the first place. Awesome idea!! I love it. I look forward to it each month. I may even enter one day??


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice tribute and great job by all that submitted entries!


----------



## plj (Sep 28, 2010)

I picked the one I figure is the best tribute to Ron.

And if Yoshidas can really make anything from the irs palatable, I gotta try it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh Wow !

These are all so unbelievable looking!

I didn't think we were gonna have to vote on these! 

This is gonna be tough!

I'll let Ron enjoy viewing these dishes, before I vote later.

He has to be proud of all of you guys,

Bear


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2010)

All I can say is WOW, what a great way to honor a lifetime friend. It's all good Ron.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 28, 2010)

what a great group of entries, Ron would be proud


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job everybody! Ron will still be missed, but definately never forgoten with a great group like this!

Now how the heck do I vote for just ONE?!


----------



## princess (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful.  ::applause::


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

12 entries and only 38 votes so far, come on folks VOTE!  DON'T BE SHY! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is one of the reasons I come here, the family atmosphere. Your name will be kept secret by the masonic smokers.


----------



## brokenwing (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow everyone did a great job, this is going to be hard to choose.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing job to all of you..  Some creative, some funny, but all of them from the heart.   Thank you..


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## que-ball (Sep 29, 2010)

Alot of great entries, and a fitting tribute to Ron.  I cast my vote already, hopefully many more votes will be cast.


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

Vote! 

Vote!

Vote!

Vote!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 29, 2010)

Going with the regular throwdown judging guidlines, that dove breast entry scores some points for originality _and _difficulty.  I would vote for that.

All the presentations are great. What a great group of people we have here..


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job by all and congrats in honoring Ron in a way that you should all be proud and he will be smiling


----------



## miamirick (Sep 30, 2010)

wow i love the entries this month, gotta say though #10 is on the wrong  site, that plate should be on the MAN VS FOOD show,  would love to finish that off in one sitting!


----------



## pignit (Sep 30, 2010)

_*Shweeeeeeet!*_


----------



## ecto1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## pokey (Oct 1, 2010)

Are newbies allowed to vote? Just askin'.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2010)

Of course.

I guess you have to be registered long enough for it to work----Probably one day, but others know more about that stuff.

Try it--If it works, you're allowed.

Bear


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Good turnout of votes, so far. Last day to vote is tomorrow!


----------



## lowandslow (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome job done by all. Everything looks great. I agree a few of these pics look like they came off the cover of a magazine. It was tough but I did pick one and there are a few I would like the recipes for. I never had the chance to talk or get to know Ron but by all of this you can sure tell he is loved by many and I share his love for Yoshida's

John


----------



## hdspringer (Oct 2, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very nice everyone, this is a great tribute to Ron P.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

In Memory of Ron, we have 12 entries up for votes. 

A warm thank you to all of those that contributed to the TD, and to those that use Yoshida's and may not have entered the TD. As others have stated, I think he'd be pleased. 

_*Votes are in by midnight EST Saturday, 10/02*_

Winner announced on 10/3

*Entry #1: Yoshida's rib tips and salsa smoke*






*2. Yoshida's marinated Pork Loin stuffed with spinach, feta cheese and onion, with a side of yellow squash, broccoli salad, tomato topped with basil and mozzarella cheese*






*3. Pulled Chicken sammie and Chicken quarter with Sweet Teriyaki sauce. Chicken drumstick and goat and provalone cheese stuffed mushrooms basted with Hawaiian Sweet and Sour sauce*






*4. flat iron steak, marinated in Yoshida’s served with corn on the cob (on the grill in the husk), cauliflower steamed with chicken base, a mixed greens salad and finally topped with a Merlot wine. Steak was seared on the grill with hickory chips in the side burner and then finished to a nice rare 130 degrees*






*5. Sweet and Spicy Thai Chili Sauce Smoked Pork Loin with Fresh Edamame Pods and Japanese Rice*






*6. Wild dove breasts that were bagged, marinated in Yoshidas, cured, then smoked over some cherry wood*






*7. Yoshida's Buffet*






*8. RonP said Yoshida's made everything taste better *






*9. Beef short ribs marinated in yoshidas original, dr pepper, and a tsp of liquid crab boil. Dusted w/ S & P and Mrs Dash. Smoked over pecan  w/ black pepper slaw. The letters are pickled beets.*






*10. Filet Mignon with Yosh glaze, smoked pork tenderloin with apple/cranberry stuffing sauteed in Yosh, smoked wings with chipotle and Yosh glaze, stuffed tomatoes with mozzarella and prosciutto, ABT's, smoked cabbage with Yosh and balsamic vinegar, Yosh spicey aioli for dipping*






*11. skinless, boneless, chicken breast, marinaded in Yoshida's
*






*12. Yoshida's Beef and Broccoli*


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

I dont see anything?


----------



## eman (Sep 27, 2010)

Red X's strike again!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG - I just spent an hour doing this .... let me see what I can fix ....


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

Cleanup on aisle 3....


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 27, 2010)

meateater said:


> Cleanup on aisle 3....









 Not sure what happened but it's fixed... for now


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

meateater said:


> Cleanup on aisle 3....


You been shopping again? I think 3 is where the Yoshidas is for sure


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> You been shopping again? I think 3 is where the Yoshidas is for sure


Actually aisle #2 halfway down on the left top shelf. Beer is on 3, what was I thinking?


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Some great entries I am sure Ron is up in Heaven smiling down on us.


----------



## bbally (Sep 27, 2010)

Folks you have done Ron P proud!!!  He has to be happy about this group of pics!


----------



## meateater (Sep 27, 2010)

I just have to say there's some heart and soul in these dishes. Nice job everyone.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Great job everyone! Ron would be so proud.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks good everyone!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2010)

ron would approve.........


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes everyone did such a great job and like everyone else said Ron P would be very proud. Hey Dave (Pignit) call Carol and get her to choose the winner.


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are some amazing looking plates everyone. You should all be as proud as RonP no doubtedly is.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm continually amazed at not just the quality of cooks here... but photographers as well. A few of these could be the centerfold in a cooking magazine... There were four of them that I went back and forth on... It went something like this:

"That's my favorite...

No... that's my favorite...

No... that one!

No, how could it not be that one?...

Wait... it has to be that one...

But what about that one?"

Finally I picked one. Kudos to you all!!

Btw... Jeff or who ever came up with the TD idea in the first place. Awesome idea!! I love it. I look forward to it each month. I may even enter one day??


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice tribute and great job by all that submitted entries!


----------



## plj (Sep 28, 2010)

I picked the one I figure is the best tribute to Ron.

And if Yoshidas can really make anything from the irs palatable, I gotta try it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh Wow !

These are all so unbelievable looking!

I didn't think we were gonna have to vote on these! 

This is gonna be tough!

I'll let Ron enjoy viewing these dishes, before I vote later.

He has to be proud of all of you guys,

Bear


----------

